# 13 days past trigger...should hpt be showing bfp if I was pregnant?



## Mommyagain

Lmp was 1/20. Positive opk cd15....u/s that day showed 1- 22.1 follie so I got a trigger shot cd15. Started progesterone cd18. I tested out the trigger days ago. So today I am 13days post trigger, 11/12dpo. Using dollar store test that claims to detect 25miu. Wouldnt a pregnancy show by now? Read so many threads about early bfp's that it seems more of the norm than not. Feeling so down.


----------



## babydrms

I think your right, but they do always recommend to test the day after af is due if you haven't seen her yet. I hope it is just a cheap test and you get your bfp. 


P.S. I am kind of in the same boat 6dp5dt or about 11-12dpo and have gotten nothing but BFN with FRER's and IC's. :nope: Sucks.


----------



## phoenixrose

Any update? Have you tested again?


----------



## cooch

I think if you were pregnant and not on any shots it could still show a positive. If its a strong line then there's a good chance your pregnant if its quite light then its probably the trigger but you'll only know in time and if the line gets darker. Good luck x


----------



## Mommyagain

Af got me. :(

So fs gave me the option of using the medication for 1 more cycle or starting birth control so he could perform laproscopy and hsg. My dh and I discussed it and I suppose I am going to try letrozole one last time then if it doesnt work I will start bc for the surgery.


----------



## babydrms

Mommyagain said:


> Af got me. :(
> 
> So fs gave me the option of using the medication for 1 more cycle or starting birth control so he could perform laproscopy and hsg. My dh and I discussed it and I suppose I am going to try letrozole one last time then if it doesnt work I will start bc for the surgery.

Sorry she got ya, atleast you have a game plan and know what your going to do next if this cycle doesn't work...I got a negative beta monday, and starting spotting today. Going to start stimming for another ivf cycle on cd3 or 4. It feels good to have a plan


----------



## cooch

Sorry hon. These second lines are so annoying, wish there was some way to tell it was trigger or pregnancy xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Well we had a change of plans and lap and hsg are scheduled for next week. So hopefully this leads to my bfp.


----------



## babydrms

Mommyagain said:


> Well we had a change of plans and lap and hsg are scheduled for next week. So hopefully this leads to my bfp.

Wow, good luck. I of heard of a lot of people getting a BFP the month after the HSG - clears things out a bit. 
Fx'd for you!


----------

